
'Wearable Eyes' Make You Appear Friendly, Social Even When You're Not - digisth
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-intelligence/wearable-eyes-agencyglass-emotional-cyborgs
======
DonHopkins
I'd also want a screen to pull down over my mouth to hide my scowl and show a
smile.

------
catshirt
who would perceive such a thing as social or friendly

------
WWLink
Guess this works if you have a lazy eye too hehe.

~~~
DonHopkins
And crazy eyes, too! [1]

[1] [http://postgradproblems.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/02/31c89...](http://postgradproblems.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/02/31c89191d4c97207db931bda891f6846.jpg)

